# Asphalt Driveway Cold Patch and Sealing



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

No expert on that stuff, have used it a few times. Sometimes it works, sometimes it does not stick well. It always looks like a patch. Applying sealer works well with a brush or squeagee. Rollers don't really work as well.


----------



## Blazepet7 (Apr 28, 2010)

I dont reccomend cold patch for a permanent fix for the summer it may work but coldpatch dosent like water it probably wont last you too long. I am a union excavator and work with it alot and it all depends on how well you tamper it, shoveling it may pull it up. If you have to use it go to the asphalt plant near you and get the stuff made there instead of the bagged that you buy in store...


----------



## Gloriaray (Oct 29, 2010)

*Cold Patch is Better Option*

Hi,

1)yes, you can use Cold Patch to fill depression and it wont look terrible.It may hold for your long time so need to worry .

2)No, I don't think city would allow you to Block that gutter.

3)ya ...me too think so but i am not sure 


DIYguy2000 said:


> I'm waiting for a few nice days in a row to fill in the cracks in my driveway and seal it. The asphalt has settled about 1/2" to 1" in front of the garage and I was planning on placing some cold patch.
> 
> 1) There's also a depression (about 16" in diameter) in the middle of the driveway about 1" to 2" deep. Can I use cold patch to fill the depression? or will it look terrible after? I live in Ontario, Canada, how would this hold up in the winter with shoveling?
> 
> ...


----------



## Pilgrimpaver (Apr 12, 2017)

How long should one wait before sealing a fairly large cold patch repair


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Pilgrimpaver said:


> How long should one wait before sealing a fairly large cold patch repair


Ayuh,.... It don't really matter,....

Cold patch is junk, 'n won't last anyways,....


----------



## rbiankowski (Apr 24, 2017)

Hey DIYGuy, any updates on this project? I need to do the same thing essentially before I sell the house. Was wondering if the cold patch is noticeable after sealing it?


----------



## Msradell (Sep 1, 2011)

rbiankowski said:


> Hey DIYGuy, any updates on this project? I need to do the same thing essentially before I sell the house. Was wondering if the cold patch is noticeable after sealing it?


Yes it's normally quite noticeable after sealing and will always look like a patch.


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

In NJ there are homedepot or lowes most accessible for quick pickup. It's been a few yrs but as far as I know lowes asphalt patch in a foil bag is superior, esp leaving it under a sun a day. Better "tar" and smaller gravel.
Can't say 10 yrs but definitely 5 yrs in one piece. I cut away the spot/area with circular saw with a diamond blade and used metal base tamper. The thickness was min 2" and dusted the surface with cement. Don't know if cement helped except not sticking to the tamper. I think 1 bag covered about 1x2' area. It takes many bags.
Liquid crack filler is useless since it is acrylic and quickly separates from the asphalt. I had better luck with the thick compound. I don't bother with hairline cracks.
It's about same as finishing a drywall. Drywall compound must be filled and sanded to a feather then painted with exact same color and age paint and even then, texture of the paint probably gives away the patch. Hiding asphalt repair is impossible.


----------



## coldmix (Jan 18, 2019)

Bitumend Coldmix is a cold asphalt product ideal for fixing potholes or making asphalt repairs in your driveway or car park. It is made with special polymers so that it remains strong and flexible yet easy enough to use – excellent qualities for making long term repairs to potholes. *Coldmix.co.nz* is a best bitumen asphalt provider company in New Zealand


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

coldmix said:


> Bitumend Coldmix is a cold asphalt product ideal for fixing potholes or making asphalt repairs in your driveway or car park. It is made with special polymers so that it remains strong and flexible yet easy enough to use – excellent qualities for making long term repairs to potholes. *Coldmix.co.nz* is a best bitumen asphalt provider company in New Zealand


Ayuh,..... Spam much,..??..??


----------

